# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Fjala "injorancë"

## SKENDER_BEU

Pershendetje; do te ishte nje ndihme e madhe ne qofte se ka ndo nje prefesor i gjuhes shqipe qe te na shpjegojne fjalen "INJORANCE" cfare kuptimit ka dhe perse keqkuptohet ne gjuhen tone te bukur shqipe
Sot mora nje mesazhe nga administrator te Fsh per nje paralajmrim akuze qe kisha ofenduar nje pjestar te stafit ,ku une ju betohem qe fjalen injorance nuk e kam perdore per ofendim por ma shume per ti vere ne dukje kesaj moderatores qe nuk kishte dijeni te plote per drejtimin e ketij forumi ,ose per kuptimin se cfare do te thote demokraci ose liri te fjales,une personalisht jam shume injorant ,ose mungese te dijes ne historine e Amerikes te jugut ,kurse  per mendimin tim populli Amerikan ne pergjithsi jane shume injoranta ne dijenine e gjuheve te huaja,po juve ne cfare fushet jeni injorat , ose keni mungese dijenijet ,flm per mirkuptimin

----------


## iktuus

_injoranc dmth padituri...
skenderbeu    po sa tema hap mer amon se ti  cdo postim hap nje tem_

----------


## eaglexxx

> Pershendetje; do te ishte nje ndihme e madhe ne qofte se ka ndo nje prefesor i gjuhes shqipe qe te na shpjegojne fjalen "INJORANCE" cfare kuptimit ka dhe perse keqkuptohet ne gjuhen tone te bukur shqipe
> Sot mora nje mesazhe nga administrator te Fsh per nje paralajmrim akuze qe kisha ofenduar nje pjestar te stafit ,ku une ju betohem qe fjalen injorance nuk e kam perdore per ofendim por ma shume per ti vere ne dukje kesaj moderatores qe nuk kishte dijeni te plote per drejtimin e ketij forumi ,ose per kuptimin se cfare do te thote demokraci ose liri te fjales,une personalisht jam shume injorant ,ose mungese te dijes ne historine e Amerikes te jugut ,kurse  per mendimin tim populli Amerikan ne pergjithsi jane shume injoranta ne dijenine e gjuheve te huaja,po juve ne cfare fushet jeni injorat , ose keni mungese dijenijet ,flm per mirkuptimin


Ti fjalen injorance besoj se e di shume mire se cdo te thote, por ti duhet te dish nje gje; cdo fjale perdoret ne nje kontekst te caktuar dhe me nje qellim te caktuar ,ose ne nje forme metaforike te caktuar.
Dashje-padashje disa fjale tjetersohen ne perdorimin e  tyre te perditshem dhe marrin ngjyrime te ndryshme ne varesi te sociolektit qe perdoren.
Psh: edhe fjala *"debil"* ne kuptimin e saj te plote nuk eshte fjale ofenduese, por ne perdorimin e perditshem tingellon ofenduese sepse eshte ngjyrosur me ate kuptim.
Prandaj here tjeter mundohu te perdoresh fjalen e sakte, ose ti pershtatesh bashkebisedes(bashkeshkrimit) qe te mos keqkuptohesh,ose te mos te  keqkuptojne.

Besoj se tani e kuptove pse te kane keqkuptuar

----------


## i/regjistruar

Injorant vjen nga Frengjishtja j'ignore = zhinjore = nuk kam dijeni. që do të thotë ''Padije'' ose ''I Paditur''. 
Në Fakt kjo fjalë nuk është aspak fyese. Fjala Injorant në Shqip do të thotë edhe I Prapambet, që s'je në korrent të ngjarrjeve ose gjërave, është pikërisht ky kuptim që e bën Fyes.

Dikush ka thën: *''Të lindësh Injorat, është normale. Të vdesësh i tillë, s'durohet fare''*

----------


## projekti21_dk

gjen kuptimin e çdo fjale.
Unë po sjelle me këtë rast kuptimet e fjalëve "injorancë " dhe "injorant". Ja si e shpjegon fjalori:

*INJORANCË* f. 
1. Padituri, padije, mungesë arsimi. Injorancë _e madhe (e plotë). E la në injorancë. Dolëm nga injoranca._ 
2. keq. Njohje fare e cekët ose shumë e kufizuar e diçkaje (zakonisht për një fushë të dijes, për një dukuri etj.); trashtinë. _Injorancë në filozofi (në 
politikë, në ekonomi)._

*INJORANT* m. sh. 
1. Njeri që nuk ka marrë asnjë lloj arsimi, njeri i pashkollë, i paditur. 
2. keq. Ai që e njeh diçka në mënyrë fare të cekët ose shumë të kufizuar; ai që nuk i kupton fare gjërat ose i kupton keq ato; njeri i pagdhendur që nuk di të sillet në jetë. _Injorant i madh. Injorant në politikë (në letërsi, në muzikë, në art)._ 
3. Përd. mb. sipas kuptimeve të emrit. _Kleri injorant. Klikë injorante_

----------


## eaglexxx

> gjen kuptimin e çdo fjale.
> Unë po sjelle me këtë rast kuptimet e fjalëve "injorancë " dhe "injorant". Ja si e shpjegon fjalori:
> 
> *INJORANCË* f. 
> 1. Padituri, padije, mungesë arsimi. Injorancë _e madhe (e plotë). E la në injorancë. Dolëm nga injoranca._ 
> 2. keq. Njohje fare e cekët ose shumë e kufizuar e diçkaje (zakonisht për një fushë të dijes, për një dukuri etj.); trashtinë. _Injorancë në filozofi (në 
> politikë, në ekonomi)._
> 
> *INJORANT* m. sh. 
> ...


Me fal ,por qenke lodhur kot,sepse nuk eshte hapur tema ne te vertete, sepse nuk dihet kuptimi i fjales "injorance" ,por eshte hapur per shkak te pershtypjes se madhe qe i ka lene temehapesit nga reagimi i dikujt tjeter ne lidhje me perdorimin e fjales "injorance" 
 Tani  me te drejte besoj se shume mire i eshte pergjigjur "iktuus" ketij/kesaj temehape/sit/ses.

----------


## Gjinokastra

Fjala nuk eshte ofenduese , por nese akuzohet dikush pa te drejte , atehere injoranti i vertete eshte ai qe akuzoji ! tipike kjo e cufove .

----------


## SKENDER_BEU

> Fjala nuk eshte ofenduese , por nese akuzohet dikush pa te drejte , atehere injoranti i vertete eshte ai qe akuzoji ! tipike kjo e cufove .





Pra me falni ne qofte se jam keqkuptuar ,kjo vajza qe mi ka fshi temat e mija ,nuk qeka Injorante qe une e kam quajtur pa dashje ,por kjo jam shume i sigurte qe nuk ja ka iden si me drejtuar kete forum,kenka shume e pa ditur per sa i perket temave ,kjo ka shkelur rregullat e forumit duke mbyllur temen time .ajo ishte e hapur ne vendin e caktuar ,dhe po ju bej thirrje stafit tjeter qe te me rihapin temen time qe eshte mbyllur pa shkak ,apo as kta tjeret nuk ja kan iden ketij profesioni ,apo te gjtihe ketu jane te pa ditur ,ketu ka dy rruge ose jan injoranta ,(pra te pa ditur) ose deskreminojne njerzit sipas fejet krahinet apo idejet per mbylljen e temes time ,per ndryshe do te rihapet seshpejti ,flm per mirekuptimin

----------


## eaglexxx

> Ndoshta nuk te duket ty gje serjoze ndalimi i te drejtes te fjales ose diktatura ,por per mua eshte shume e rendesishme sepse jam njeri i vuajtur i diktatures komuniste dhe sot klyshat e tyre po perdorin te njejten strategji te na marrin frymen, por nuk po ja arrin qellimit


E shof qe e paske marre shume seriozisht

Nuk je ti vetem ai i vuajturi, por edhe ne vete kemi vuajtur, dhe  ne kemi xhaxhallare e dajallare qe kane vuajtur ndoshta me shume se ty.

_Meqe e paske marre kaq seriozisht_ si anetar i forumit e ndjej qe duhet t'i ndihmoj njerezit.

*Ne rradhe te pare* ke hapur nje teme kot, sepse mund te ankoheshe tek super-moderatoret pa pasur nevoje te hapesh nje teme te tillle.

*Ne rradhe te dyte* e more shpjegimin qe doje me komentet e lexuesve te temes me siper.

*Dhe ne rradhe te trete* mos e kerko ketu te drejten dhe lirin e fjales per sa kohe qe ti shume thjesht quhesh nje person "anonim" me nje emer   "SKENDER_BEU" sikurse edhe shume te tjere bashke me mua.

Me sa di une ketu ka nje administrator , supermoderator , moderator etj etj .
Edhe mua ma fshine nje teme tek pershendetjet dhe nuk u be nami.

Dhe  se fundi mendoj se duhet ta mbyllesh kete teme.         .

----------


## SKENDER_BEU

> E shof qe e paske marre shume seriozisht
> 
> Nuk je ti vetem ai i vuajturi, por edhe ne vete kemi vuajtur, dhe  ne kemi xhaxhallare e dajallare qe kane vuajtur ndoshta me shume se ty.
> 
> _Meqe e paske marre kaq seriozisht_ si anetar i forumit e ndjej qe duhet t'i ndihmoj njerezit.
> 
> *Ne rradhe te pare* ke hapur nje teme kot, sepse mund te ankoheshe tek super-moderatoret pa pasur nevoje te hapesh nje teme te tillle.
> 
> *Ne rradhe te dyte* e more shpjegimin qe doje me komentet e lexuesve te temes me siper.
> ...


Une jam i detyruar te respektoj mendimin tend ,une jam njeri i thjesht dhe i vuajtur ,me vjen keq qe me shume se nje gjysem shekulli gazeta me emrin *ZERI I POPULLIT* u drejtua nga kriminela te popullit duke perfaqesuar popullin sovran te shtetit shqiptar ,tani ne kete forum qe quhet *FORUMI SHQIPTAR* nuk eshte e lehte per ne popullin ti lejojme te tjeret te shkelin te drejtat tona ne si popull ,ketu po behen padretesina dhe nuk eshte logjike qe ne emer te shqiptarve te perdoret dhuna kundra te drejtes te fjales ,te betohem sikur ky web forum te kene nje emer tjeter une as qe nuk do te merrsha mundimin te shprehesha ,por ne emer te popullit ne emer te shqiptarve eshte turpi per kta moderatore ne qofte se ne nuk jemi te lire dhe te pamvarur per te shprehur mendimet tona ,ashtu eshte edhe forumi *MALSIA* qe perfaqeson nje pjese te madhe te popullit ku nje nga rregullat e tyre ishte te duhet me detyrim te shkruash shqip ,ku aty postova nje artikull ne gjuhen angleze ,shume postim edukativ ,por ata e fshine ,ne nuk na lejojne te shkruajm ,por per veten perdorin 20% e fjaleve ne gjuhe turke ose serbisht ,psh ne stadium nuk kishte struje ,ose kam vozit kerrin sot e tjera e tjera ,kur ju perfaqesobni nje popull duhet te jeni pak ma te kujdeseshem dhe mos ti nenvlersoni njerzit ,kjo eshte kundra juve

----------


## eaglexxx

> Une jam i detyruar te respektoj mendimin tend ,une jam njeri i thjesht dhe i vuajtur ,me vjen keq qe me shume se nje gjysem shekulli gazeta me emrin *ZERI I POPULLIT* u drejtua nga kriminela te popullit duke perfaqesuar popullin sovran te shtetit shqiptar ,tani ne kete forum qe quhet *FORUMI SHQIPTAR* nuk eshte e lehte per ne popullin ti lejojme te tjeret te shkelin te drejtat tona ne si popull ,ketu po behen padretesina dhe nuk eshte logjike qe ne emer te shqiptarve te perdoret dhuna kundra te drejtes te fjales ,te betohem sikur ky web forum te kene nje emer tjeter une as qe nuk do te merrsha mundimin te shprehesha ,por ne emer te popullit ne emer te shqiptarve eshte turpi per kta moderatore ne qofte se ne nuk jemi te lire dhe te pamvarur per te shprehur mendimet tona ,ashtu eshte edhe forumi *MALSIA* qe perfaqeson nje pjese te madhe te popullit ku nje nga rregullat e tyre ishte te duhet me detyrim te shkruash shqip ,ku aty postova nje artikull ne gjuhen angleze ,shume postim edukativ ,por ata e fshine ,ne nuk na lejojne te shkruajm ,por per veten perdorin 20% e fjaleve ne gjuhe turke ose serbisht ,psh ne stadium nuk kishte struje ,ose kam vozit kerrin sot e tjera e tjera ,kur ju perfaqesobni nje popull duhet te jeni pak ma te kujdeseshem dhe mos ti nenvlersoni njerzit ,kjo eshte kundra juve


E shikon qe ke ke gabuar temen, prandaj te thashe qe kjo teme duhet mbyllur.
Te keshilloj te hapesh nje teme me konkrete per ate qe je i shqetesuar.
E sa per fjalen Injorance u sqarove pak me siper. :Lulja3:

----------


## dias10

Kjo fjale megjithese eshte pershtatja ne shqip e nje huazimi, permban brenda saj nje folje shqip shume te vjeter, pikerisht foljen _njoh_ qe pjesoren e saj e ka _njohur_.
Vete fjala mund te ndahet keshtu injorance= i + njo-r+ance ku:

i--> eshte nje parashtese privative qe ka si funksion dhenien e kuptimit negativ per fjalen pasardhese. Ajo eshte prezente ne shume fjale me kete menyre fjaleformimi, psh i-racional, i-reversibel, i-moral etj.

njo--> eshte folja shqipe_ njoh_, kurse njo-r eshte reduktimi i pjesores se saj _njohu_r. Pra kemi i-njor=JO-NJOHUR dmth _i paditur_.

ance--> eshte nje prapashtese sedentive, qe ka ardhur si rezultat i precipitimit te nje seri prapashtesash te thjeshta, gjate trajtimit mijravjecar ne gjuhe te ndryshme, kryesisht latine ose gjysem latine. E gjejme prezente ne shume fjale te gjuheve te siperpermendura.

Ky eshte shpjegimi nga ana gjuhesore. Nga pikepamja e perdorimit te pergjithshem, perdorimi i saj, synon nje barazim te te keqes me personin qe i vishet. Ne pergjithesi, injoranca, bashkejeton me te keqen. Padija eshte arsyeja kryesore nga buron e keqja. Nje shembull domethenes eshte kriminaliteti, ku pjesen derrmuese te kontigjentit te krimit, e perbejne njerez te pashkolluar dhe me kulture te cunguar.

----------


## Gjinokastra

> Kjo fjale megjithese eshte pershtatja ne shqip e nje huazimi, permban brenda saj nje folje shqip shume te vjeter, pikerisht foljen _njoh_ qe pjesoren e saj e ka _njohur_.
> Vete fjala mund te ndahet keshtu injorance= i + njo-r+ance ku:
> 
> i--> eshte nje parashtese privative qe ka si funksion dhenien e kuptimit negativ per fjalen pasardhese. Ajo eshte prezente ne shume fjale me kete menyre fjaleformimi, psh i-racional, i-reversibel, i-moral etj.
> 
> njo--> eshte folja shqipe_ njoh_, kurse njo-r eshte reduktimi i pjesores se saj _njohu_r. Pra kemi i-njor=JO-NJOHUR dmth _i paditur_.
> 
> ance--> eshte nje prapashtese sedentive, qe ka ardhur si rezultat i precipitimit te nje seri prapashtesash te thjeshta, gjate trajtimit mijravjecar ne gjuhe te ndryshme, kryesisht latine ose gjysem latine. E gjejme prezente ne shume fjale te gjuheve te siperpermendura.
> 
> Ky eshte shpjegimi nga ana gjuhesore. Nga pikepamja e perdorimit te pergjithshem, perdorimi i saj, synon nje barazim te te keqes me personin qe i vishet. Ne pergjithesi, injoranca, bashkejeton me te keqen. Padija eshte arsyeja kryesore nga buron e keqja. Nje shembull domethenes eshte kriminaliteti, ku pjesen derrmuese te kontigjentit te krimit, e perbejne njerez te pashkolluar dhe me kulture te cunguar.


NJoh eshte shqip ?

Anglisht know 

Italisht conoscere etj

Eshte origjine e perbashket PIE .

Injorance rrjedh nga "ignorare" , te mosperfillesh .

----------


## kapllani

Shpesh here edhe une kam vene re se kjo fjale injorance perdoret prej shqipfolesve si sinonim per fjalen "budallaki", ps. "ti qenke injorant", "keta injorantat"...Mbasi te gjithe e perdorin kete fjale ne kete kuptim edhe une nuk ngurroj ta perdori si pjesa ma e madhe kur te mbehihet, por edhe une gjithmon kam mendue se kjo fjale rrjedh pike se pari nga fjala latine "ignorare" = "mos me dijtë" dhe pastaj u perhap ne pothuej te gjitha gjuhet si anglishtja: "to ignore" = "me shperfill".

Por me qene injorant besoj se do te thote se je shperfilles ndaj cashtjeve e keshtu ma merr mendja se kjo fjale, te pakten tek ne, e ka ndryshue kuptimin sepse mosperfillja dhe padija dmth budallakia rrine afer me njani-tjetrin.

----------


## Albo

"Injorance" ne shqip do te thote padituri, ose me mire te themi, injorim i dijes. Nje njeri qe injoron e i thote jo dijes eshte injorant.

"Injorim" eshte fjale tjeter me te njejten rrenje por me kuptim tjeter. Injorim eshte sinonim me fjalen shperfill, ben sikur nuk e shikon ose nuk tregon respektin e duhur.

Albo

----------


## ZANOR

ignor/e

ig=ik, duhet të vij nga folja - me ikë, për të ikur, me iu largue, për të iu larguar

iki, e lëje n'pus t'pafund atë që nuk din, as nuk don të dij... iki njohurisë së shtrëmbt të dikujt...

do të thoja u...

----------


## eaglexxx

> ignor/e
> 
> ig=ik, duhet të vij nga folja - me ikë, për të ikur, me iu largue, për të iu larguar
> 
> iki, e lëje n'pus t'pafund atë që nuk din, as nuk don të dij... iki njohurisë së shtrëmbt të dikujt...
> 
> do të thoja u...


Si e gjete mer aman!!! 
Thuaj mire qe te kemi ty ketu per etimologji.

Une psh do thoja keshtu :  Ignor/e =  I(k)g+gamor + Nor=ne are(eshte bere) n(ë)=a(o)r  d.m.th = ik gamor ne are
Sa variante ka sa te duash.

----------


## flory80

> Kjo fjale megjithese eshte pershtatja ne shqip e nje huazimi, permban brenda saj nje folje shqip shume te vjeter, pikerisht foljen _njoh_ qe pjesoren e saj e ka _njohur_.
> Vete fjala mund te ndahet keshtu injorance= i + njo-r+ance ku:
> 
> i--> eshte nje parashtese privative qe ka si funksion dhenien e kuptimit negativ per fjalen pasardhese. Ajo eshte prezente ne shume fjale me kete menyre fjaleformimi, psh i-racional, i-reversibel, i-moral etj.
> 
> njo--> eshte folja shqipe_ njoh_, kurse njo-r eshte reduktimi i pjesores se saj _njohu_r. Pra kemi i-njor=JO-NJOHUR dmth _i paditur_.
> 
> ance--> eshte nje prapashtese sedentive, qe ka ardhur si rezultat i precipitimit te nje seri prapashtesash te thjeshta, gjate trajtimit mijravjecar ne gjuhe te ndryshme, kryesisht latine ose gjysem latine. E gjejme prezente ne shume fjale te gjuheve te siperpermendura.
> 
> Ky eshte shpjegimi nga ana gjuhesore. Nga pikepamja e perdorimit te pergjithshem, perdorimi i saj, synon nje barazim te te keqes me personin qe i vishet. Ne pergjithesi, injoranca, bashkejeton me te keqen. Padija eshte arsyeja kryesore nga buron e keqja. Nje shembull domethenes eshte kriminaliteti, ku pjesen derrmuese te kontigjentit te krimit, e perbejne njerez te pashkolluar dhe me kulture te cunguar.


I lexova me vëmëndje të gjitha hipotezat e hedhura më sipër, dhe postimi i "dias10" të lë pa fjalë.
Është kthyer në trend tani loja me fjalët, duke i komentuar sipas oreksit të gjithsecilit, por shumë pak nga diskutantët e kuptojnë se Etimologjia është një shkencë më vete, shumë ekzakte, që nuk të lejon të bësh ekserimente.
Etimologjia si shkencat e tjera është e ndërtuar mbi disa kollona kryesore të cilat nuk mund të spostohen apo eleminohen.
Zbërthimi i fjalëve bëhet me një ekzaktësi të përpiktë dhe ndiqet një procedure e detajuar për ti ndarë fjalët, jo thjesht duke i rrokëzuar siç bën ndonjë "Linguist" këtu lart.

Rrënja e fjalës, është *"NO" = "NJOH"* 
Në shumë gjuhë Indo-Europiane, gjejmë të njëjtën rrënjë në të gjitha varjantet e fjalës *"NJOH"* në gjuhët respektive


Italisht - Co*no*scere
Greqisht - G*no*riso  (γ*νω*ρίζω)
Rumanisht - Cu*no*ashte
Spanjisht - Co*no*cer
Anglisht - K*no*w
Etj etj etj...

Tani që të mos ripërsëris "dias10" pjesa tjetër është e shpjeguar mjaft mirë.

----------


## Gjinokastra

> I lexova me vëmëndje të gjitha hipotezat e hedhura më sipër, dhe postimi i "dias10" të lë pa fjalë.
> Është kthyer në trend tani loja me fjalët, duke i komentuar sipas oreksit të gjithsecilit, por shumë pak nga diskutantët e kuptojnë se Etimologjia është një shkencë më vete, shumë ekzakte, që nuk të lejon të bësh ekserimente.
> Etimologjia si shkencat e tjera është e ndërtuar mbi disa kollona kryesore të cilat nuk mund të spostohen apo eleminohen.
> Zbërthimi i fjalëve bëhet me një ekzaktësi të përpiktë dhe ndiqet një procedure e detajuar për ti ndarë fjalët, jo thjesht duke i rrokëzuar siç bën ndonjë "Linguist" këtu lart.
> 
> Rrënja e fjalës, është *"NO" = "NJOH"* 
> Në shumë gjuhë Indo-Europiane, gjejmë të njëjtën rrënjë në të gjitha varjantet e fjalës *"NJOH"* në gjuhët respektive
> 
> 
> ...


Kete thashe edhe une qe eshte IE .

Por vete fjala "ignorant" eshte latinishte nga ku e kemi adoptuar ne .

----------


## ZANOR

Ju jen i mesuar te dini se secila fjale eshte me prejardhje latine ose greke dhe asgje tjeter e mbyllet mrrethi i njohjes, kur shqipja ka mundesi veprimi te zberthimit e nxierrjes se perfundim it per fjalet ma te veshtira qe  ne pamundesi te njoihjes, ia lene prejardhjes latino-greke...

Tek fjala IGNORANCE, qe  merret thelbi i fjales IGNOR, rrenja e fjales eshte GNO, ku kemi I+GNO+R=IGNOR dhe dy tingujt GN=NJ, japin nji tingull shqip - NJ (njohje, njeri, nji...), ku del kuptimi - NJO+R, qe kuptohet - NJOH, ku ne ang. g=k, rrodhio kno+w=know, qe ka kuptimin edhe si folje -me dijte edhe si emer - dije, dituri - knowlegde edhe i.e GNOs-A, poashtu emertimi e shkences se diturise GNOSOLOGJIA, ku tingulli R nga GNOR, del edhe si tingull S, ne emertimin e shkences ne fjale edhe ne shqip si H, ku kemi GNOH=NJOH shqip.


  Kjo ndarja sipas dias10 - i + njo-r+ance, qe ky zberthim nuk qendron, sepse rrenja e fjales eshte GNOR dhe nga kjo rrenje GNOR behet gjurmimi i fjales, pa ate pjesen e fundme - ance, sepse mund te kete disa pjese e sufikse tjera...

   Tash, pse ne shqip kemi shprehjet: injoro, injoroje, ne kuptimin keshillimor, qe ka kuptimin - ik, iki, anashkaloje, lere dhe vijo punen tende... ku tingujt GN, respektivisht tingulli G shpesh del edhe si tingull K, sikurse tek fjala EGZISTENCE, ekzistence, ekzistoj, ekziston... 

   Sot duhet te tejkalojme gjuhet latine e greke, se nuk nuk jane FUNDI I NJOHJES, kur SHQIPJA ka mundesi gjurmimi nder ma te veshtirat e linguistikes I.E. edhe PIE, por mentaliteti shkollor yni beri qe te strukemi vetem brenda gjuheve greke-latine dhe asgje tjeter ma larg...kur dihet (por ka pak fakte te shkruara sepse i dogjen e shkatrruan burimet) se Arbanishtja eshte illirishtja e pellgasishtja e sterlashte, AMA e te gjitha gjuheve greke-latine dhe I.E.

  Na jemi mesuar se secila fjale e ka burimin latin ose grek dhe PIKE. Jo nuk eshte ashtu!

----------

